# Ok, what would you do with this wood?



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I said in another thread I some times get stumped, well I may be. I found these little pieces of funky (curly and with some spalting) oak in the shed and since I do some George Nakashima knockoffs, I was going to build this chair (or something similar, just kick it up a notch with funkier wood).


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Then I got thinking. The chair is cool, but kinda flimsy looking, more of an "art chair" than a setting chair ?. I am still thinking chair, maybe, just not that one. The pieces are each about 15" X 22". I don't need a cabinet (I don't think) but they would make cool doors. I butterflied them together (just dry fit, not glued yet). It is rough saw/skip planed. I am going to fill the crack with epoxy. If you had this wood what would you make ? They will look really neat finished with the figure and spalt.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I also don't really need matching end tables either, but it is an option. I would rather keep them together somehow, since they are a book match set.


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

a chair would be kinda cool if you could use one for the backrest and one for the seat. it would look like it had been broken and fixed. :smile:
how did you cut the bowties and bowtie holes? 
how about a box of some sort and use those pieces for the lid? small trunks...


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

aclose said:


> a chair would be kinda cool if you could use one for the backrest and one for the seat.
> 
> how did you cut the bowties and bowtie holes?


One for the back and one for the seat was the plan, opened up like a book with crack lined up. Butterflies (or bowties) are easy to cut on a piece that is completely busted in 2. These holes I cut with a scroll saw and finished with a chisel. The butterflies are cut on the bandsaw. Just lay them on the piece and trace them for your hole. In wood that is just cracked the holes are harder. I drill a round hole to stick a jigsaw in and cut the rough hole then square them up with a chisel. It takes a little time to get a perfect fit, but I like them because I like weird stuff.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

Daren said:


> I also don't really need matching end tables either, but it is an option. I would rather keep them together somehow, since they are a book match set.


Try laying them out end to end with the crack lined up and see how that looks....


----------



## Youngman (Dec 28, 2007)

Darren you have all the nice wood......:furious: 

I have never seen bow ties going right through as a support or a leg, there may be good reason for that.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Youngman said:


> Darren you have all the nice wood......:furious:


:laughing:, that was just "scrap" off this log. 60" X 14' (?) I had cut in half for length, then split in 1/4 to even move it with my skidsteer, 1/8 of the log still had the back wheels off the ground :huh:. The log weighed 17,000 lbs...dropped off for free by an excavation contractor.

That was a couple years ago, I have had a computer blow up (and many nicer logs) since then. I did find these pics someplace else. You can kinda see the curl in this little board, I sawed out a bunch of 24" wide curly 1/4 sawn, it was killer....darn near worked me to death in the middle of July and 100 degrees though.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Stick said:


> Try laying them out end to end with the crack lined up and see how that looks....


I did that, just could not figure out a cool butt joint.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

I like them end to end. That would look pretty cool with three contrasting bread boards. The two on the end like normal, but then one in the center...another table top, just what you probably don't need!


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

Daren,

if you can't think of something to do with those hunks of wood, you can send them to me and i'll come up with something.


----------



## Youngman (Dec 28, 2007)

You could stand them vertical and put a sports coat over them....or you could make a real nice formal dressing mannequin...I am sure James......James Bond would use it.....


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I couldn't wait for you fellers to come up with something :laughing:. I started a 1/4 sawn curly oak frame today. I thought the one in the picture I posted looked unstable (I am 6'3" 210 lbs and "growing" :glare and to be comfortable needed arms too (not show in the dry fit, I will make them soon) I am making a high back version of my own. I will post finished pictures, well I guess when it is finished. I just propped the back piece up for a picture, I have not even glued in the butterflies or filled the crack with epoxy. Should look pretty cool done ?


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice work Daren, I wish I could build like you - how long did it take to build the frame?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Steve G. said:


> how long did it take to build the frame?


Well I started on it this morning (by digging in the shed for the right rough sawn lumber). Got interrupted 1/2 dozen times by guys wanting to buy lumber/have tools sharpened. I lost track really how much time I got to spend on it, maybe 3-4 hours design/build/dry fit. I figure I will have 2 full days it it from start to finish, about 1/2 a day of that is head scratching on design...but my days are very disrupted, so 2 full days may be 2 weeks from now ?


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

looks good so far. 
that frame looks like it would support someone that's only about 150 lbs (and growing)  
maybe you should send it to me FOR TESTING when you're done


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Cool chair buddy, what a great use for cracked, figured stock. It wouldn't look near as antique without the split and butterflys. I thought it could be kind of neat for a hanging knife board in the kitchen (ok, my wife came up with that one). Of course, now she's questioning why I don't make her something like that. Thanks Daren......


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

*This is what I made*

Well, this is what I came up with. A 1/4 sawn oak frame. I guess it'll work.


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice-Check this out. I've got a guy buying this for bookcases


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Great job on the chair Daren, nice balance as with your other stuff. 
I'd buy it..._if I couldn't build it._


----------



## Youngman (Dec 28, 2007)

I still think it would have made a nice suit jacket stand.....:yes:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Youngman said:


> I still think it would have made a nice suit jacket stand.....:yes:


It may well have...I am not 007, more like WD-40 :laughing:. I can still throw my 2 XL flannel shirt over it :thumbsup:.


----------



## Youngman (Dec 28, 2007)

Daren said:


> It may well have...I am not 007, more like WD-40 :laughing:. I can still throw my 2 XL flannel shirt over it :thumbsup:.


:laughing: If that is the case, were the heck is the cup holder and the chain for fastening done the remote......


----------



## ricric (Jan 17, 2008)

*How do you make the butterflies - they look neat*



Daren said:


> Then I got thinking...... I butterflied them together (just dry fit, not glued yet). It is rough saw/skip planed. I am going to fill the crack with epoxy.


Darren hi, Just saw your post. I'm pretty new to woodworking but was very impressed with the way you 'butterflied' the pieces together. How though do you cut the butterfly pieces and the 'slots' to insert them in so neatly. Is it craftsmanship or is there a simple way of getting them just right?

Many thanks, Richard


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

ricric said:


> . How though do you cut the butterfly pieces and the 'slots' to insert them in so neatly. Is there a simple way of getting them just right?


It's not terribly hard, just takes some time. I cut the butterflies on the bandsaw. Then trace them where they get cut into the piece. This one was easier because it was completely split, I could cut the slots with a scroll saw. Just go slow and clean them both up with a chisel until you get a good fit. Then number them and make an orientation mark so when you are ready to glue up you are not fiddling around trying to figure out what goes where and how.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

Got interrupted 1/2 dozen times by guys wanting to buy lumber/have tools sharpened

Sound like you're in upswing business, Daren. Which is a good thing.


----------



## chippy (Jan 24, 2008)

*Fabulous Clogs*



Daren said:


> Well, this is what I came up with. A 1/4 sawn oak frame. I guess it'll work.


I like the chair very much in the old Quaker style that sells well in the UK especially through Auctions.

The other things you could always do with those bits is to make CLOGS for the Dutch as they are short of useable timber.

:thumbsup:


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

The chair looks perfect for that teen sitting there or the petite girl.

It really looks nice. I say keep the thing.


----------



## chippy (Jan 24, 2008)

*Fabulous Clogs*

Nice chair in the Quaker style that would sell well in the UK especially through the Auctions.

But I can still see these bits of timber being used for quality Clogs,I hear the Dutch are short of good timber.

:thumbsup:


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

I know those clogs are a big hit. My parents got each a pair from Sweden many years ago.
Today we have Airwalk and Crocs. Not the same thing, of course.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Daren said:


> I said in another thread I some times get stumped, well I may be. I found these little pieces of funky (curly and with some spalting) oak in the shed and since I do some George Nakashima knockoffs, I was going to build this chair (or something similar, just kick it up a notch with funkier wood).


 Daren

What tool do you use to cut the butterfly in the wood? and are they there to keep it from splitting any farther?


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Great looking chair Daren. Truly funky.

Gerry


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Handyman said:


> Daren
> 
> What tool do you use to cut the butterfly in the wood? and are they there to keep it from splitting any farther?


Saw (scroll saw, coping saw, back saw...whatever the situation calls for) and chisel. I cut mine all the way though and drive in the butterfly so it is sticking out both sides, the butterflies are thicker, and sand them down.

Yea they are to keep them together, the wood is dry and will not split anymore. And it is an aesthetic thing.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> Truly funky.


You've been around long enough to know "Funky" is my middle name :laughing:.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Daren said:


> Well, this is what I came up with. A 1/4 sawn oak frame. I guess it'll work.


 
Where are the arms Big guy? Looks good anyway. But I'd be leary of a big fella such as yourself dropping hard into the chair while hitting the back of the chair as hard. I guess the simple solution would be, don't sit like that.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Leo G said:


> Where are the arms Big guy? Looks good anyway. But I'd be leary of a big fella such as yourself dropping hard into the chair while hitting the back of the chair as hard. I guess the simple solution would be, don't sit like that.


I really thought hard about arms Leo, but I was wanting a clean little frame to put the 2 piece of wood in, couldn't figure anything that looked right.

The joint I circled is 1/2 lap, pretty tight, but I still ran a 3" screw up from the bottom and glued it well. And another screw where the other red dash is. It's 1/4 sawn, so even though it is only 4/4 framing it's pretty stiff. But you are right, anyone over 200 lbs like myself should not flop on it like a recliner (for one thing it would hurt my butt :laughing. I have sat in it and wiggled around, I believe it can handle some years of hard use...having said that, I will not set it it long...it doesn't have any arms :w00t:.

Maybe I will just sell it, one site the bidding was really getting heavy  (I sure would not take a check from any of those guys though)


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Daren said:


> I really thought hard about arms Leo, but I was wanting a clean little frame to put the 2 piece of wood in, couldn't figure anything that looked right.
> 
> The joint I circled is 1/2 lap, pretty tight, but I still ran a 3" screw up from the bottom and glued it well. And another screw where the other red dash is. It's 1/4 sawn, so even though it is only 4/4 framing it's pretty stiff. But you are right, anyone over 200 lbs like myself should not flop on it like a recliner (for one thing it would hurt my butt :laughing. I have sat in it and wiggled around, I believe it can handle some years of hard use...having said that, I will not set it it long...it doesn't have any arms :w00t:.
> 
> Maybe I will just sell it, one site the bidding was really getting heavy


 
How about $21.50, you need to put arms on it though.:blink:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Daren said:


> I really thought hard about arms Leo, but I was wanting a clean little frame to put the 2 piece of wood in, couldn't figure anything that looked right.


I had thought about something like this. The arms tapered to match the back and seat frame. The riser to support the arm on the same angle as the support to the seat...but I think this is going to be a desk chair (I have a desk in mind) I have made a few writing desk sets, arms seem to get in the way at times and are not used much. The desk will be lower (with a drawer) and the arms will not let me get close enough/slide the chair under it completely when I am not using it.

I see you have upped your bid, aha, you must like it better than you let on if you are thinking about getting off that kinda serious coin :laughing:.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Daren said:


> I had thought about something like this. The arms tapered to match the back and seat frame. The riser to support the arm on the same angle as the support to the seat...but I think this is going to be a desk chair (I have a desk in mind) I have made a few writing desk sets, arms seem to get in the way at times and are not used much. The desk will be lower (with a drawer) and the arms will not let me get close enough/slide the chair under it completely when I am not using it.
> 
> I see you have upped your bid, aha, you must like it better than you let on if you are thinking about getting off that kinda serious coin :laughing:.


 
Only if you put arms on it. Did you say a desk came with it too?:laughing:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Leo G said:


> Only if you put arms on it. Did you say a desk came with it too?:laughing:


Oh jeez. I will save my witty comeback (until I think of one, that is :whistling2. You're killin' me Leo. The desk is not included, but with the big $$$ you are slinging just for a chair, maybe we can work together. I tell you what, just send a deposit on the desk and I'll call you when it's done :laughing:.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Make the check out to Mr Daren Moderator. Should I just leave it blank so you can fill in the amount when you're finished?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Leo G said:


> Should I just leave it blank so you can fill in the amount when you're finished?


Yea, that is probably best, you know unexpected material costs and all (like a BASS BOAT :shifty


----------

